# Any opinions on FotoRite CIS Pigment & Durabrite Ink Epson WF7015



## Tezki (Jan 19, 2010)

My first question on this forum. After speedily getting into transfers pre Xmas using claria dye ink (obviously not a good idea I now know) & Jet Pro Soft Stetch (JPSS) paper I am trying to forge the right way forward. Decided to go the durabrite epson WF7015 route after rejecting the idea of Chromoblast or adapting my Epson 1400 with Cobra Pigment CIS or trying to use our Epson 4800 Pigment as too complicated to get a good result with JPSS paper. SO today purchased Epson WF7015. Does anyone have any opinions using FotoRite Pigment CIS which they say is same as Durabrite???? on using JPSS paper in this printer. Are refillable cartridges available with a good brand of Durabrite type pigment ink? Any advice MUCH appreciated as tying myself in knots with information. Thank you.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in the same situation with the wf7015 about the ciss, if anybody knows pls help, many thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The question really isn't about the CISS, it's about the ink. The ink has to travel from the reservoir to the heads. 

Pigment clogs. It depends on your patients to do constant head cleans to clear it up. 

We use Refillable carts. We replaced our WF 1100 with a WF 7010 and waited until the stock carts were empty before putting in Refillable carts. We had to do two head cleans so far. That's not to bad. 

Just ordered another one to use with Sublimation ink. 

The tricks are, Use the printer often with multiple colors, clean the heads, and learning what you need to clean the heads if the Head Cleaning Printer Utility doesn't work.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

where can i get the CIS kit for my epson wf7015, im using pigment inks and im based in the uk.

please help


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Check the Internet for someone that ships to your area. 

My new experience with carts are they don't have a reset switch. So, when you refill you might get an Ink light on. That's what happen to me on a brand new 7010. 

So, if I have a clog the only way to tell is by actually printing and see the banding. 

Sent an email to my supplier to see if they have a fix. We just can't get good printers.


----------



## MermaidsGlasswar (Jan 14, 2016)

Oooo is anyone here using FotoBrite with the wf-7015 and have an ICC profile at all!? Bored of waiting for the one from the supplier!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

My suggestion is going with Cobra Ink (www.cobraink.com). They sell excellent high quality ink that's BETTER than Durabite ink (Durabite will color shift when heated -- gray will become an olive green), and also sell refillable carts and CISS for many models of Epson printers. I bought the printer with CISS installed 2 years ago and it's worked like a charm since. The CIS also has a reset button when the Epson software asks for a new cartridge. I haven't had any clogging problems and I've left the printer idle for a month or better. I'm not sure if they ship outside of the country, but it's worth a shot looking into it.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Melissa, Cobra Ink.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

We just bought a small Epson WF to do some printing on Inkjet transfer paper we bought from Coastal Business Supply. Can you switch to Cobra inks after you have used the Dura Brite ink in the printer?


----------

